# Resume, and Cover letter



## Cabose (19 May 2006)

I'm going in for my interview on Tuesday and the thought just occurred to me that I might need a resume/coverletter I don't think so (and I hope not) but I want to be sure.
Thanks in advance.
Cabose


----------



## paracowboy (19 May 2006)

so call them.


----------



## kincanucks (20 May 2006)

Cabose said:
			
		

> I'm going in for my interview on Tuesday and the thought just occurred to me that I might need a resume/coverletter I don't think so (and I hope not) but I want to be sure.
> Thanks in advance.
> Cabose



At 16 and applying for the reserves?  Not required.


----------



## auto (20 May 2006)

never a bad idea though...


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 May 2006)

auto said:
			
		

> never a bad idea though...



For our Army??  Why not show up in top hat and tails....

You will do fine, show up and be yourself.

dileas

tess


----------



## Rice0031 (20 May 2006)

I recently (February) started my recruiting process. Even though it may not be crucial to have your resume (and/or coverletter), I'd say the more professional you are about this whole process, the more successful you will (hopefully) be. 

Oh yes, I had a resume, but no cover letter. I also typed up that pre-interview practice-thingy sheet that came with the application package. Its good to be professional 90% of the time. ...you figure out the other 10%


----------



## FAULK (20 May 2006)

I had my interview for Reg Force MP last Monday, and although a resume was not required I was asked to bring one just to help the interviewer get a better picture of what I've done. (Coverletter was not needed at all)

Don't stress over it, but if you have one sitting on your computer why not update it and print it out? (If you feel it would help you)


----------



## kincanucks (20 May 2006)

auto said:
			
		

> never a bad idea though...



It is not required and what can of resume do you think a 16 year-old kid will have that can't be recorded on the application form?

HH


----------



## paracowboy (20 May 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> At 16 and applying for the reserves?  Not required.


this man is the Subject Matter Expert.



			
				auto said:
			
		

> never a bad idea though...


you are not.



			
				Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I recently (February) started my recruiting process. Even though it may not be crucial to have your resume (and/or coverletter), I'd say the more professional you are about this whole process, the more successful you will (hopefully) be.


nor are you.

Wannabe's need not correct a man who has spent time doing the job.


----------



## civvy3840 (20 May 2006)

Well I'm not sure about your regiment, however the one I am applying to doesn't even need to know what jobs I've had. I picked up the application last month and the recruiter just said "When it asks what your job experience is, just put down student full time." 

If your unit is the same why would you even think you needed a resume? I know the only job experience I've ever had is being a paperboy, and that will do nothing to help me in the CF.


----------



## Cabose (21 May 2006)

Okay thank you guys.  I'll take your advise.
Cabose


----------



## ThainC (10 Sep 2006)

Okay, I know this thread is over with but I thought instead of starting a new topic I could just attach my own question to the bottom.  I dropped off my package at CFRC Vancouver a few months ago, applying for the Reserve Entry Scheme for Officers, and hoping to get on with the Royal Westminster Regiment.  Being that I was applying for an Officer position, I figured it couldn't hurt to toss in my resume (Hence why I'm asking the question on in this topic).  My resume, I like to think, is pretty impressive if not at least very descriptive.  However, they disagreed.  I was told while it's a very good resume, it's too generic and they'd like another which is more geared towards the Infantry.

This is fine and dandy, except having no experience in the Infantry, I'm not entirely sure what they are looking for on my resume.  I've of course listed out various supervisor/leadership experiences/work experiences, I've gone on a bit about physical fitness, team work, working with the public through the RCMP (Volunteer) and so forth.  My question isn't so much about why I need to give another resume - that I don't care about.  If they need one, then they get one.  My question is has anyone else had this request? If so, what sort of experiences/skills did you highlight? I don't mind giving out a copy of my resume to someone in the know who'd be willing to offer suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Sep 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Okay, I know this thread is over with but I thought instead of starting a new topic I could just attach my own question to the bottom.  I dropped off my package at CFRC Vancouver a few months ago, applying for the Reserve Entry Scheme for Officers, and hoping to get on with the Royal Westminster Regiment.  Being that I was applying for an Officer position, I figured it couldn't hurt to toss in my resume (Hence why I'm asking the question on in this topic).  My resume, I like to think, is pretty impressive if not at least very descriptive.  However, they disagreed.  I was told while it's a very good resume, it's too generic and they'd like another which is more geared towards the Infantry.
> 
> This is fine and dandy, except having no experience in the Infantry, I'm not entirely sure what they are looking for on my resume.  I've of course listed out various supervisor/leadership experiences/work experiences, I've gone on a bit about physical fitness, team work, working with the public through the RCMP (Volunteer) and so forth.  My question isn't so much about why I need to give another resume - that I don't care about.  If they need one, then they get one.  My question is has anyone else had this request? If so, what sort of experiences/skills did you highlight? I don't mind giving out a copy of my resume to someone in the know who'd be willing to offer suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.



Who told you this, the CFRC or the Reserve Unit?


----------



## ThainC (10 Sep 2006)

The CFRC Recruiting Officer.  A Sergeant called me from there, as well, I believe she is a Sergeant from the Royal Westminster Regiment.  I haven't had anything done with my paperwork at CFRC Vancouver I don't believe, as I have to go for an Interview at the Regiment with the CO and such.

As a side note, I talked to a Naval Recruiter, who actually wrote me a letter of reference in hopes of getting things moving.  I haven't heard anything, and that was a few weeks ago.  I was planning on stopping by the recruiting center on Monday in hopes of finding out how things are progressing.  I submitted my paperwork (Actually, the afore mentioned Naval Recruiter dropped it off for me) back at the beginning on July I believe... I haven't been scheduled for the aptitude test or anything yet, just told I'd have to go for an interview at the Regiment.

Thanks.


----------



## ThainC (10 Sep 2006)

It's not so much having to do it, just... not really sure HOW to do it like I said.  Don't have any Infantry experience, so I'm assuming all I can do is attempt to flesh out more leadership experience, camping? I have no clue... I already wrote down the Cadet experiences I had when I was younger.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Sep 2006)

_so I'm assuming all I can do is attempt to flesh out more leadership experience_

That is about all you can do.  Good Luck.


----------



## mdh (10 Sep 2006)

> I haven't had anything done with my paperwork at CFRC Vancouver I don't believe, as I have to go for an Interview at the Regiment with the CO and such.



ThainC

If you're applying to the Westies as a DEO (I didn't realize they had any officers  ;D)  then visit them directly since they will be one of the primer movers on your application. The CFRC probably wants to you fill out the official application form which asks about your experience and education (which is a standard application template); everyone needs to fill this out and it's processed by the Westie's recruiting office as part of your file when it's sent to the CFRC.  The personal resume you handed in originally will be part of the overall file (which should be held by the Westie's for the duration of your career with them) and scrutinized by the unit's senior officers (most likely by the CO or DCO) and will be included as part of the officer boarding to determine if your're the kind of person they want in the unit.


----------



## ThainC (10 Sep 2006)

Yeah, going to do that as well.  Going to stop by the CFRC tomorrow I believe, and will see just how everything is coming together.  I added some "beef" to the resume, and have emailed it to the address I was told to.  Hopefully I'll get some info in the next week or two, if not sooner.

Thanks.


----------



## WebAddict (27 Sep 2006)

I've looked up on this for you, and like mostly every one who helped out

this is what i was told about the resume.

_*You dont need one, BUT*_
*It will add points, just like dressing up in a suit (also adds points)*

Think of Interview as a game, but dont take this way to serious on what i am bout to tell you, or else people will think your nuts 

When you go to a grocieary store to buy peanuts, you dont want all of them!*NO YOU DONT!!!* What you want is the shinest one, the smartest one, the one that you can look upto and when it comes to eating you will feel the power! anyway .

What I am saying is that , LITTLE THINGS DO COUNT! its all about the points at this stage,
how much information you know about your unit
How WELL YOU DRESS!!! COUNTS BIG!
If you completed your INTERVIEW PREPARTION SHEET!
Resume and Cover letter adds points!! not alot but enought to get you to the top! 

If you dont studder and second guess yourself - it shows confidence and it counts BIG!!


- With little things that ive said above, it will make you the shinest peanut!, and if you are allergic to peanuts then think of them as women, or w.e your into


----------

